# Hey girls!



## star1692 (Dec 7, 2005)

Just wanted to say hi to everyone and tell you how excited I am that I found this forum!!   I don't know very much about make up and want to learn it all soo bad!  I hope some day I can do my own make up half as good as some of you girls.  Just so you know I am a guy but I love make up and am jealous of how pretty you are all.  I'd love some make up lessons...So here I am! lol  Hugs to everyone,
Brad


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey Star, welcome!


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Brad, welcome to Specktra, nice to have you!


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 7, 2005)

well hello brad!!! welcome


----------



## user3 (Dec 7, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 7, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## midnightlouise (Dec 7, 2005)

hi Brad! Welcome to Specktra! We're glad to have you here!


----------



## Villainiss (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## user2 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi star1962 and welcome to Specktra!






I'm sure you'll have as much fun here as we have everyday!

^x^
Linda


----------



## user4 (Dec 20, 2005)

welcome to specktra!!!


----------

